# Summer Basic Training for the Reserve



## Falange (1 Feb 2007)

Hello,

I was wondering if any of you guys know if it is possible to do the BMQ, SQ, and DP2 during summertime? I have the impression it is possible but it seems most people just go for the first two or just the BMQ per year.

Thank you!


----------



## boehm (1 Feb 2007)

Although uncommon, it is possible for certain reserve trades to do BMQ/SQ and Basic Trades Trg in one summer. It depends on the length of Basic Trade Trg and how early/late course serials are held.


----------



## youravatar (11 Feb 2007)

Actually SQ, DP1(Trade) for combat arms is held over the summer and the BMQ is usually done during the winter months at the respective units. Not sure if that's what your looking for but welcome to army.ca.

Try the search! It works.


----------



## Krieger (11 Feb 2007)

Hey Falange,

I was told that based my availability this summer I could do my BMQ/SQ and most likely by end of summer or early fall, go straight into my BiQ. (Infantry)  So it is possible, but like boehm said, it depends on your trade like boehm said.  I think it may also have to do with your location.  I live in Chilliwack BC and there is for sure a BMQ running in May there, but they still may decide to send me out to Wainwright for the BMQ/SQ/BiQ in one chunk.  Just make sure you are super flexible with your schedule in the summer months and don't turn down an offered slot in a course, (if possible), because it may be up to a year before they give you another shot.  At least that's what my Sgt. told me.

welcome to Army.ca
Later
Danno


----------



## mysteriousmind (11 Feb 2007)

it really depends on a few points.

Date of course, 
Availabilty of instructor (wich had to work with dates also)
Duration of trade course
The place where is given the course
Number of candidate going to do BMQ-SQ-trade course on the same summer

and those are the one i cant think quickly


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Feb 2007)

youravatar said:
			
		

> Actually SQ, DP1(Trade) for combat arms is held over the summer and the BMQ is usually done during the winter months at the respective units. Not sure if that's what your looking for but welcome to army.ca.
> 
> Try the search! It works.



a search for Summer BMQ

And to think, this time a MOD didn't even have to say it....

This is a lock, unless someone can convince me otherwise.

dileas

tess


----------

